# Great workhorse Compressor



## RussellAP

Pretty cool find. I use the Stanley Bostitich, it came with three tools which are just what I need and want. I use the compressor mostly for air to blow some dust out of a piece of wood I've been working.


----------



## williel

Hi Marty , I bought a 26 gallon husky electric air compressor from the home depot last year an i had it for about 2 weeks ,but was not satisfide with it because it would leak down overnite a was a little too loud for me so i upgreaded and bought the 60 gallon husky pro . It has a 5 year limited warrenty on it and i'm pretty satisfide with it . I will do everything i expect from it , but i had to get a regulator to go on it . It will not leak down when using my nail guns or spraying . Yours mybe alot differant from the one i took back . .......good luck !!


----------

